# Texas Persimmon



## Kevin

Er I don't mean _diospyros texana_, but rather Texas sized _diospyros virginiana_. This thing has got some seriously beautiful wood in it . . .







 





More to come . . .

Reactions: Like 14 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> diospyros virginiana


You mean _dinosaurus virginiana_


----------



## barry richardson

Sweet! Looks like the bugs like it too..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

And the obligatory toe shot.  Must have been standing dead for awhile or on the ground for awhile. Worm holes look cool though especially with the color and figure. Gonna need a serious kiln bug kill cycle though, lol.


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Must have been standing dead for awhile or on the ground for awhile.



Nope, it was very much alive. Bugs love persimmon like no other wood.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DKMD

Cool! I've never seen curly persimmon.


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> Cool! I've never seen curly persimmon.



I'm sending @barry richardson some of this, can I sen you a chunk as well? I know you have turned it and you know how it moves. But this stuff is loaded with curl. If you want a chunk let me know . . on the house. I'd just like to see what you do with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

Do you just put it on an antbed to deal with the bugs?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

@woodtickgreg , I was not trying to be funny. If I have green Mesquite, that's what I do, works great. I don't know what bugs like persimmon, was curious if it works. I think Kevin does the same with his Mesquite. Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg

Tony said:


> @woodtickgreg , I was not trying to be funny. If I have green Mesquite, that's what I do, works great. I don't know what bugs like persimmon, was curious if it works. I think Kevin does the same with his Mesquite. Tony


Only in Texas, lol. I do like natures exterminators though, pretty cool.


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> Only in Texas, lol. I do like natures exterminators though, pretty cool.



That's cuz weeuns smart down here

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> Do you just put it on an antbed to deal with the bugs?



I would if it didn't need kiln drying. The reason I do it with mesquite is because skeet doesn't need to be kiln dried. Persimmon has to go in the kiln so I just do the bug kill that way.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hawker 1

I would rather deal with bugs than fire ants.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RayBell

Tony said:


> @woodtickgreg , I was not trying to be funny. If I have green Mesquite, that's what I do, works great. I don't know what bugs like persimmon, was curious if it works. I think Kevin does the same with his Mesquite. Tony


Once i ordered a mesquite blank from Texas. It came with bark on. Under the bark there were several slug type creatures, and in the voids there were lots of ants. Seems these particular bugs and ants were coexisting well together.


----------



## Tony

RayBell said:


> Once i ordered a mesquite blank from Texas. It came with bark on. Under the bark there were several slug type creatures, and in the voids there were lots of ants. Seems these particular bugs and ants were coexisting well together.



That sucks! Fire ants do the trick, trust me.


----------



## Kevin

RayBell said:


> Once i ordered a mesquite blank from Texas. It came with bark on. Under the bark there were several slug type creatures, and in the voids there were lots of ants. Seems these particular bugs and ants were coexisting well together.



They werent fire ants. Fire ants are like killer bees they will not coexist with any thing. Attack and kill is their MO. There's many docile ant species but fire ants arent one of them!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## RayBell

Kevin said:


> They werent fire ants. Fire ants are like killer bees they will not coexist with any thing. Attack and kill is their MO. There's many docile ant species but fire ants arent one of them!


Yes, my brother lives in Texas and I told him about this blank. He gave me the same warning about the fire ants. I am sure they were not, but put the piece in a plastic bag and sprayed with ant spray. Didnt want to be the person spreading Texas fire ants to Wa State:-)


----------



## El Guapo

That's one big pen blank you're standing on, Kevin! Seriously though... beautiful Persimmon! I've never seen Persimmon like that before!

And I started seeing my first fire ant mounds this season just last week. Hate them buggers!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

El Guapo said:


> And I started seeing my first fire ant mounds this season just last week. Hate them buggers!!!!



I had to move our bird bath in the back yard to other day, it has a hollow ceramic base. There was a bed in it that was a foot and a half tall! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> I had to move our bird bath in the back yard to other day, it has a hollow ceramic base. There was a bed in it that was a foot and a half tall! Tony



Did you piledrive your bare foot into the mound just to show them who's boss!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Did you piledrive your bare foot into the mound just to show them who's boss!



Heck no, I ran screaming like a girl for the ant granules!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## HomeBody

A house near the lake had a big persimmon tree in the yard. I drove by it hundreds of times since I was a kid. One day I went by and it was gone. I spotted it behind the barn on top of a burn pile so I called the lady who lived there. She laughed when I told her I wanted to mill it. She said it was so bug infested and punky they pushed the trunk over by hand. I was bummed. Persimmon is pretty scarce around here. Gary


----------

